# Pundamilia nyererei?



## CrazedAce (Sep 24, 2013)

So I got these fish about six months ago from someone on craigslist. They didn't say what variant they may be, just that they were P. nyererei. I am just now starting to get batches of fry from successfully stripping the females in a maternity tank.

Older male:




Younger male:


The question is, should I continue to breed them if I don't know what variant they are? I looked through pics and descriptions of what I could find, but nothing comes up. I'm worried that the faded barring may be from hybridization. Shame too, as I just had a female spit some albino fry...


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

The 1st looks exactly like my Hap sp 35 "Tomato"m the 2nd looks totally different and not sure what it is.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not the best at IDing Vics, but I'd guess Christmas Fulu.


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

Some kind of pundamilia. Would keep the fry andgrow up this batch to see if they match the parents, or if some come out different. you may be able o tell if they're a hbrid if they dont match the parents


----------



## CrazedAce (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm hoping they aren't hybrids, but I am leaning less towards Pundamilia, and more towards another Vic. They actually look more like Mbipia lutea from Makobe Island:

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Lutea.htm


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

CrazedAce said:


> I'm hoping they aren't hybrids, but I am leaning less towards Pundamilia, and more towards another Vic. They actually look more like Mbipia lutea from Makobe Island:
> 
> http://www.african-cichlid.com/Lutea.htm


Nope, not an Mbipia lutea (that's my web site you are referencing) body shape and color is way off. In some pics it looks like similar to a Kyoga flameback, in others it looks similar to a red head nyererei or X. phytophagus. It might indeed be a hybrid but many young vics show lots of different colors in different moods. Some P. nyererei don't show their distinctive vertical barring at a young age. After it grows a bit maybe we can take another look.

Kevin


----------

